# Islay Trader ashore at Margate



## Bill.B (Oct 19, 2013)

Looks like she dragged her anchor and ended up on the beach. Reported in Kentonline.co.uk


----------



## sibby (Aug 23, 2010)

According to ais she is proceeding up the Scheldt to Antwerp.


----------



## Bill.B (Oct 19, 2013)

They towed her off yesterday. Maybe they put her ashore for a scrub round!


----------



## Day Sailor (Nov 9, 2014)

Strange that the pictures show both her anchors safely stowed whilst she is high and dry. Which rather negates the claim that she went ashore dragging her anchor. I don't think we are being told the whole truth. What speed was she doing when she hit the beach?


----------



## Engine Serang (Oct 15, 2012)

That chap standing on the beach was bloody lucky.


----------



## Winmar (Feb 13, 2016)

Pissed/Asleep? Answers on a postcard please?


----------



## Day Sailor (Nov 9, 2014)

MAIB are investigating...


----------



## John Dryden (Sep 26, 2009)

Was good she ended up ashore between the statue and the rocks,I read the cargo was broken glass going for recycling which could have been nasty.


----------



## doyll (Mar 9, 2007)

Like to some images and story.
http://www.kentonline.co.uk/thanet/news/cargo-vessel-runs-aground-133333/


----------



## Winmar (Feb 13, 2016)

I note that both anchors are stowed neatly in the pipes. He allegedly dragged his anchor??? Call me old fashioned, but with 10 years command experience, I would say that keeping the anchor out and by using the bow thruster marked on the hull, one could at least slow the progression to grounding? It would be useful of course if one were on the bridge to make such decisions? I am sure that the gentlemen and ladies of the MAIB will be asking the appropriate questions and we will no doubt be able to read the actual facts in due course? Me senses big heap bull**** so far! Any one know if there is any truth in the rumour that they threw a heaving line to the statue? Lol


----------



## Day Sailor (Nov 9, 2014)

It would be most interesting to see her AIS track


----------



## slick (Mar 31, 2006)

All,
'Never go ashore with your anchors in the pipes'...I seem to remember it as a wise saying....

Yours aye,

slick


----------



## Bill.B (Oct 19, 2013)

Only reason I can see for having the anchors in the pipes would be if they were worried she would sit on them. That only works if she was blown ashore bow first dragging the chain/chains under her. Plenty of barges sat on the anchors that way but they were fisherman type anchors


----------



## Day Sailor (Nov 9, 2014)

It wasn't mentioned in the press report but were the crew tested for alcohol and drugs?


----------



## sam2182sw (Jul 24, 2005)

He was maybe asking the statue which way to go sam2182sw


----------

